# Article: DIP DKS-65 Grinder Review



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?366-DIP-DKS-65-Grinder-Review


----------



## carlabarbosaros (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice Review *Glenn*. Could you please tell me the price of this grinder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

carlabarbosaros said:


> Nice Review *Glenn*. Could you please tell me the price of this grinder.


Google?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee omega sell them


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

£379 + VAT from Coffee Omega


----------

